

Excellence Is Not Attainable - doriandargan
http://doriandargan.com/post/48638220202/excellence-is-not-attainable

======
half_brick
Or... stop writing yet another vague motivational blog post on "excellence"
and actually build something.

~~~
doriandargan
What are you building?

------
doriandargan
"excellence is not a destination, it's the journey"

